# MY17 Orange Caliper Paint?



## IanLockwood (Jan 23, 2017)

Anyone had to touch-up their caliper paint on an MY17 yet? Found a stone chip on mine the other day. 

Found a thread with people talking about a gold or brass metallic (YR532M from Paints4U or a Humbrol like this: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121289026056?clk_rvr_id=1429919579709&rmvSB=true)

However, not sure that's right for MY17 - I think the calipers are a different colour?


----------



## schnabulator (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys, i want to share my experience with you.

I used Revell 32192 - brass, metallic to touch-up my calipers.
It does nearly match the color but the paint is not very resistant against solvent. i would be a good idea to put some 2-component clear coat on top of the touch-up.

I found a Revell to Humbrol color conversion chart. It says, that Revell 92 is the same color as the Humbrol 54.
www.models2u.co.uk/downloads/PaintChart-RtoH.PDF

Here is another color conversion chart VALLEJO Paint (801 would match our calipers too).
www.gaugemaster.com/revell/Revell_Paint_Conversion_Chart.pdf

I hope that helps you.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Great tip, thanks. :bowdown1:

I've a couple of chips on my 34 caliper that have been bugging me for years!! :smokin:


----------



## IanLockwood (Jan 23, 2017)

Brilliant, thanks mate, that's excellent info. 

Time to buy some paint!


----------



## IanLockwood (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi all, bringing this up again as having tried the Humbrol, it's nowhere near the colour of MY17 orange calipers.

I'm finding it very difficult to tell from photos on the web whether pre-MY17 calipers are the same colour - they look more gold, MY17 are definitely an orange metallic.

Can anyone confirm (a) if they are different colours and if so, (b) what on earth do I need to get a match for the orange!? ?


----------

